# Really gross, poop picture inside



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Alright im at my witts end. He had solid poop this morning, it was the same colour as the poop in the picture now he has this. Its pick up able but still not solid. What consistency would you call this? I am having the EPI test done tomorrow. My Vet insists its not EPI... she says he was very malnourished, had parasites then had a bacterial infection. She said if it comes back as EPI she will reimburse me for the blood test, that is how sure she is that it is not EPI. Obviously im still getting the test done. He has gained about 10 lbs maybe more in the past month hes been here... if it was epi would he gain weight at all? IM SO FRUSTRATED!!! I Just want to give my guy the home and health he deserves. The poop color is a brownish yellow if you cant tell from the picture. He got over his metrozondole antibiotics 2 days ago.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

It's soft but formed poo and not terrible. My lab has EPI and his stools were very very pale in color with slime and oily fat covering it....that is not typical EPI poop at all. Add some brown rice, pumpkin, and or yogurt for awhile it'll firm up. Also too much food causes stool softening so make sure you are not overfeeding


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Rice didnt do too much... the pumpkin is what im using now and its helping. Im sooo frustrated


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

The pumpkin will make the the poop a yellowish color.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

It was that colour before the pumpkin :/


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Jgk2383: I know this is a serious thread, but I could not help but chuckle, because it is a very unique thread, based on the "matter" LOL. I was wondering, I know there is no silver bullet to digestion problems, but have you tried Taste of the Wild? My guy was having problems and since he started eating that, everything comes out nice (insofar as we can describe that stuff as "nice"). I enjoy taking him for his walks now because when the poo bag comes out I know I won't have to double up with bags because of the need to work harder to get it all.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

As soon as I took the picture I started thinking tomyself that this is not normal lol.. not normal to be taking pictures of poop and certainly not normal to post them on the internet... but if I can get some insight it will be worth it. Ive heard TOTW doesnt have acceptable calcium lvels for younger dogs... my guy is 11months. He did HORRIBLE on orijen so I changed him to a natural balance LID lamb and rice and hopefully it will help him.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would call that consistency soft but formed. My dogs' poop is that color, but so is their kibble (California Natural Lamb and Rice, it's brown).


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Leslie, I feed the same.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ah the varieties of poo! 

There is runny poo -- almost liquid very, very bad, but not as bad as bloody liquid poo.

Bloody liquid poo is history here I think, I have not had this since changing dog foods over a year ago. This poo is red and sometimes spatters out, sometimes it is in pools -- not good at all.

There is cow patty poo, that is globs of semi solid ooze in circular piles. Not fun, and rare here.

And then there is mush poo. Mush poo looks kind of what you have there, not solid turds but somewhat formed. Mush poo comes in a variety of colors, from a pale yellow to a medium brown. 

Streaked poo. Streaked poo comes in varieties as well, it is usually dark brown with darker streaks usually blood -- not the type of poop you want; you can also have medium brown with mucus streaks -- also not desireable.

Perfect Ten Poopie -- These are medium brown turds that are easily scraped into the pooper scooper. When pressed, they are solid. They do not leave a residue. They do not have any blood or mucus visible.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Sue's list of Poo Types) Can't help but laugh,,

I don't think it looks to bad


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

I can't believe I am typing this, but that poo doesn't look so bad to me...


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Husband-"Honey, whatcha ya doin?" Me- "Oh, just lookin at a picture of dog poo to determine if its normal or not." Husband- Silence. Turns around, exits room.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

bunchoberrys said:


> Husband-"Honey, whatcha ya doin?" Me- "Oh, just lookin at a picture of dog poo to determine if its normal or not." Husband- Silence. Turns around, exits room.


 
Thats exactly what happened except he shook his head while he was walking away :help:


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Mine said you guys are bleeping gross and walked off disgusted,lol We just ate chinese food so maybe not the pic he was looking forward to seeing


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

As a group, we're probably more preoccupied with poop than any other I've ever been part of...and that includes new mothers.


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

The title alone forced me to open the page to compare your poop to my dogs poops.  Somehow at one time or another, my conversations always turn to poop during the day. (I flipped the computer screen around just for the shock factor from my daughter, I can't figure out why she's surprised with as much poo as we have around here, duh)

Anyhow, poo looks pretty good to me, specially since my female's poop is currently shooting out of her butt like liquid. Gonna work on finding out what caused that... So your poo is definitely better than our poo


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

well he just pooped again and it was a big mess of pudding thickness not formed at all... he just ate an hour ago too. Im hoping he is having a transition phase. This is awful.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

How much are you feeding at each meal time???


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

1.5 cups sometimes just a little less and that is 3x a day. I am going to withhold food for 24 hours then do a bland diet of chicken and rice then start adding his food little by little. Ill also have them run another fecal tomorrow.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

So he is eating 5.5 cups of kibble (which is quite a lot). How much does he currently weigh, what are you feeding and how old is he. I'm curious if you back down the feeding for a while if his poop will firm up a bit. I know your vet said that he was under nourished, but if you feed too mcuh, he won't be able to digest it all.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

GSDSunshine said:


> So he is eating 5.5 cups of kibble (which is quite a lot).


I'm bad with numbers...is that 5.5 or 4.5?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think that is 4.5 cups, and for a 61 pound dog that is under nourished, depending on what it is, I do not know that is so much. I am feeding my puppies a little more than four cups a day, even Joy who is 63 pounds (1 year), is getting 4 cups/day, and she is about done growing upward. 

I think this boy is a puppy, he should eat more than an adult anyway.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i know this is supposed to be a serious thread but i cant stop laughing. My husband would be calling me gross and paranoid. All i'm going to say on the subject is i hope things get better and your dogs poo "firms" up.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Does anyone sing poo songs while cleaning up???

Poo in the morning
Poo in the e-e-evning
Poo in the morning
Poo every day

Or, to the tune of going to the zoo:
We going to Poo Poo Poo
How about You You You 
You can Poo Too Too Too
We're going to poo.

We're all going to Poo tomorrow
Poo tomorrow, Poo tomorrow
We're all going to Poo tomorrow,
And you can poo all day.

On Sundays:
There is Poo, There is Poo-oo-oo
Early each morning is Poo-oo-oo-oo
Sudenly, silently, we are all pooping
Pooping for me, and for you.

(Am hoping God has an awesome sense of humor.)

My neighbors think I'm cracked.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

I'd switch the guy over to TOTW dog food even if he's a pup, and if you're concerned about calcium, give him a supplement. I really got tired of those poos the way you described them. And as an added plus, his coat is shiny and beautiful.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

selzer said:


> Does anyone sing poo songs while cleaning up???
> 
> Poo in the morning
> Poo in the e-e-evning
> ...


 
i would say God does indeed have a sense of humor! i cant think of any specifics times right now but i'm sure he does have one!!! My neighbors think we're going to kill people because we're quiet. Guess its either that or they'd think we were cracked too!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

That was a huge poo. Did anyone else think that?


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

hes 11 months old and 61 lbs... up from 52lbs last month  I started him on Natural Balance lamb and Rice after I thought the orijen was doing this to him. I switched to fast because I thought well his stomach is already a mess it cant get worse. I think it was big poop too. WHat is that a sign of? When he was being fed boiled Rice and chicken his poop was smaller.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I resisted looking at pictures of poop but my curiosity got the best of me- I have to agree, it doesn't look so bad to me. A greater quantity than I'm used to seeing though. If I were me, I'd feed the chicken and rice along with 1 cup of dry mixed in, then increase the dry and decrease the chicken/rice. If you're worried about calcium you can give him some Tums- my vet and I had this discussion when I was considering a homemade diet. She said the easiest way to add calcium carbonate is with Tums.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Your dog is almost a year old, TOTW will be fine for your dog to switch to.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Stosh I wasnt worried about lack of calcium i was worried about too much. Does anyone know if he did have EPI if he would have gained weight? My vet appointment isnt until 4 today and the waiting is killing me.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Jgk2383 said:


> hes 11 months old and 61 lbs... up from 52lbs last month  I started him on Natural Balance lamb and Rice after I thought the orijen was doing this to him. I switched to fast because I thought well his stomach is already a mess it cant get worse. I think it was big poop too. WHat is that a sign of? When he was being fed boiled Rice and chicken his poop was smaller.


To me, a large poop that is formed but soft usually means overfeeding. There's no magic formula to what or how much or how often a dog should eat, it's something each owner kind of has to feel out on their own. Your dog to me does not sound small or too lightweight or malnourished. I have a 7 year old dog that weighs 50lbs and eats 2 cups of food a day, total. But I also have a 2 year old dog that is 70lbs and eats about 5 cups a day total. I often increase/decrease food depending on the activity level of the dog. The first sign I'm over feeding are large mushy poops.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Liese. While he is gaining you can see every rib on his body and his pelvis as well.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Maybe I should have just raw fed from the get go. This is what I get for screwing around, now im afraid to even attempt to raw feed.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Have you tried feeding satin balls for weight gain? You can get the recipe here or google it. It's very effective, uses raw meat.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Yup I have them made and frozen ready to go. Im just afraid to feed them with all of his poop issues.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Guess my brain wasn't working well yesterday. But regardless it seems like the food might be too much for him. Also 4 cups od one kibble is different than 4 cups of a different brand. Depending on what Dakota eats he can be eating 3-4 1/2 cups.... without being too much. 
I don't know how much calories are in the current food he is feeding (not listed on website), however they recommend feeding a 60 lb puppy is 7.5 cups !!! :O But a 60 pound adult is up to 3 3/4 cups.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

GSDSunshine said:


> Guess my brain wasn't working well yesterday. But regardless it seems like the food might be too much for him. Also 4 cups od one kibble is different than 4 cups of a different brand. Depending on what Dakota eats he can be eating 3-4 1/2 cups.... without being too much.
> I don't know how much calories are in the current food he is feeding (not listed on website), however they recommend feeding a 60 lb puppy is 7.5 cups !!! :O But a 60 pound adult is up to 3 3/4 cups.


 
I called Natural Balanec and asked. It is 478 cals per cup. I raw feed my terriers, but for some reason I got it in my head that since he is so underweight that he needed to be on a kibble to catch up then once that happened I would eventually switch to raw and we'd all live happily ever after. Yea, not so much! Should I just start introducing the raw now and skip the kibble all togehter? Will he put on weight with Raw?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I must be starving my puppy, he gets 3 cups of kibble a day w/RAW or 4 cups a day. I have never ever fed more then 4 cups a day...Jake is 74 pounds and 7 months old.

I suggest feeding good quality kibble and pumpkin for a while, let his tummy settle and form a plan.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

jakeandrenee... you aren't starving your puppy. Raven only eats 2 cups of kibble a day total and is around 80lbs. 

Jgk... 478k/cup is a pretty calorie dense food (one of the highest I've seen). I would think you are feeding too much. Try cutting back to 1 cup each meal (3 cup total).


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you. I am going to do this.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

3 cups total for a puppy that you can see all the ribs on, 25.5 inches at the whithers, and 61 pounds???

Is the OP feeding Nutro lamb and rice or Natural balance -- I am confused. If it is nutro -- no way is that too much for a nine month old puppy. 

I am getting very nervous for this puppy. Puppies that are malnourished can have problems down the road. I hate to say go with your vet, but at least your vet can see hm and feel him. 

Whatever you have been doing to get this guy from 51 to 61, continue doing this, three meals, same amount, until you cannot see a rack of ribs or feel the back bone all the way down, or see the hip bones. The poo is semi formed mush poo. Think of it as puppy poop. When your dog has caught up, you can play around with changing his food and finding something that makes the good solid turds you are looking for. 

Reducing your pups food WILL most likely improve poop. But if your pup starts losing weight again, it may be even harder to get it back on him.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He is growing, maturing, and has puppy energy levels. They need more food than an adult dog.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

*JGK's puppy is 11 months old*

I feed both of my dogs TOTW, my 70 pound GSD mix gets 3 cups a day and my 80 pound GSD gets 3.5 cups a day. They are both 1.5 years old

I buy a 30 pound bag for $39.99

They have 3 different formulas

Here are the ingredients for their High Prairie Canine Formula

Bison, lamb meal, chicken meal, egg product, sweet potatoes, peas, potatoes, canola oil, roasted bison, roasted venison, natural flavor, tomato pomace, ocean fish meal, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

Calorie Content: 3,719 kcal/kg (*369* kcal/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

selzer said:


> 3 cups total for a puppy that you can see all the ribs on, 25.5 inches at the whithers, and 61 pounds???


Yes, I stand by what I said. You need to look at the whole picture. It is a high calorie food, he is gaining weight and his poop is not normal (though not terrible). 

It is much better for him to gain weight slowly and in a healthy way than to be wasting food that he is obviously not absorbing just to put weight on him. 

Yes, watch to make sure he doesn't start losing. Maybe try a different food and run tests. But what his poop is saying is that he is not absorbing all the food he is putting into his body so you are making his digestive system work over time to process food and wasting food.

That's just what I would do and have done.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

I am feeding Natural Balance LID Lamb and Rice. I called the company and it is 478 vcals per cup. I have been to the vet numerous times in the past month. His fecal came back with bacteria and parasites. We treated both with antibiotics and Panacur. He had a blood draw and everything was fine. Today we go back today because I am insisting on a blood test for EPI and I think he may have an ear infection. I do not care about the prices of anything or the prices of food I just want this dog to get well and live his life the way it should have been from day 1. He is active, happy and just generally full of P*ss and vinegar. Its his poops and weight


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Update- I called the place where he came from which I have refrained from doing in fear that I might loose it on these people but I called calmly to ask what they were feeding him. They said mostly canidae but they mixed it up and thought he didnt get alot of food... no Sh*t ya think? Should I buy Canidae? The first day he was here his poop was solid but it was filled with sand etc which Im assuming was because the water he was drinking out of was filled with sand because he would jump in and out of it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I had some serious problems with Canidae putting weight on the dog. 

For some reason I was thinking Nutro Natural Choice, sounds kind of like Natural Balance. Natural Balance is manufactured by Diamond, but is supposedly a premium food. I have not heard of as much trouble with NB as I have with Canidae. 

I would NOT feed Canidae to put weight on the dog. 

When you are at the vet today, mention the calories and how much you are feeding of the food, they type of poops you are getting, and let him check the dogs condition, tell him how much weight gain in the past month, and get his professional opinion on whether you should reduce the food for slower, steadier growth, or leave the food the same until the dog is at a more appropriate weight. 

61 pounds for nine months is not a problem at all. But this is already oversized for an adult shepherd, and has as many bones showing, it sounds like he is seriously underweight. 

I get what they are saying about the intestine working harder and wasting food, but puppies in general need far more food than adults, and his mush poo could be as symptom of getting the crazies, jumping around etc, before or after he eats.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Selzer. The vet has seen him numerous times the past month I will be sure to update with what she says today. Elvis is 11 months old not 9. He was about 20-27 lbs underweight according to the vet. He has gained about 10 lbs in the past month (since hes been here with me)


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, thanks. I though I saw a post in August that mentioned eight months. It sounds like he is reaching or has reached his adult height, but he still has a lot of maturing to go before he is done growing. I am not as nervous about him at eleven as I would be at nine months, but get your vet's opinion on it anyhow. 

Lots of people on here do not have a ton of respect for vets opinions on proper weight or proper nutrition but it is a piece of the over all pie when it comes to making your decision on how you want to proceed.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

your right I did write 8 months back in august but then found out he was actually 10 months. He was born 10/20/10 not 12/20/10 like they told me. I am just beyond frustrated.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Do you have some photos of the dog? Kinda hard to say whether he's fine or malnourished just based on numbers. I mean, my dog was 25" 66lb showing rib and perfectly healthy and had stamina (won agility ribbons and titled in this condition).


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It is really hard to say by the pictures alone. He looks thin, but young shepherds are often thin. 

Slow steady growth is generally better than rapid weight gain, so I am starting to agree with GSDRaven that it might make sense to back off a little bit. I would start with 1/4 cup per feeding, and weigh him every week. 

But of course, also interested in what the vet says.


----------

